

Ask HN: In NYC for two days. Developed a mobile workforce application - JamesReeves1988

Hi All,<p>In NYC from the 1st Aug - 3rd Aug. Developed a mobile workforce application used by some national companies in the UK.<p>Interested in seeing if anyone wants to meet up for a coffee?
======
JamesReeves1988
Anyone?

